# tecumseh 12hp ovxl won't spark



## dodge834 (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought an old mtd mower with a tecumseh ovxl 120 202008 12hp engine the thing worked when i got it but it won't start now. the engine turns over but i'm getting no spark, bought a new plug but still nothing. if anyone with any help on where to start to figure out the problem has any advise it would be appreciated.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

120-202008 is a sears number I believe, but don't' hold me to it.

Does the motor turn over by the key? If it does, that eliminates the possibility of a safety switch being bad. Best thing to do now is to take the top cover off and check the gap between the flywheel and coil, if that check good, quickly unplug the shut-off wire (the little black on the plugs into the coil) and check for spark again.

Also, how do you know you don't have spark? do you have a spark tester? I've heard quite a few people here say that you can't properly check for spark by grounding the plug out on the motor


----------



## dodge834 (Apr 14, 2008)

the engine does turn by the key the safety switches are taped down, the gap for the magnet looks close and i don't see how it could get closer, and i unplugged the wire from the coil still nothing then plugged it back in( to clearify the coil is the thing the magnet swings by?) The reason there is tape on the switches is that I'm taking the mower apart because all i want is the engine, and thought i was being careful kept testing it everytime i removed or had to unplug something. So i'm starting to think somethings grounded or not, there is a box that comes right off the positive battery terminal that all the wires comes out of if this isn't grounded engine won't even turn over. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Remove the CDI unit, and clean the contact area where it mounts with a wire brush, emory cloth or sand paper. Reinstall and set the air gap and test for spark. If you still have no spark then chances are the module is bad. Replace with a new Tecumseh 35135B module.

Pyro, just for reference the numbers posted are Tecumseh and not Sears.


----------



## dodge834 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey gave the thing a good cleaning still nothing do you have any idea where i could get one of those


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Remove the CDI unit, and clean the contact area where it mounts with a wire brush, emory cloth or sand paper. Reinstall and set the air gap and test for spark. If you still have no spark then chances are the module is bad. Replace with a new Tecumseh 35135B module.
> 
> Pyro, just for reference the numbers posted are Tecumseh and not Sears.


oh ok, I really wish I had parts manager pro on my computer at times

along with partsmart


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dodge834 said:


> Hey gave the thing a good cleaning still nothing do you have any idea where i could get one of those


Any small engine shop that handles Tecumseh or online at jacks small engines, Sears.com or partstree


----------

